
GWAS of depression phenotypes in UK Biobank (n=322,580) - gwern
http://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/08/01/168732
======
JoeAltmaier
Correlating genetic variance with clinical diagnosis is chancy. e.g. Maybe you
get a worse headache after drinking - so any depression you suffer from gets
worse. Is it a 'depression gene'? Maybe a correlation can be argued as cause-
and-effect, but surely not a direct 'disease marker'.

